
Show HN: Buzz – A messenger where your connections expire - mjgroves
http://buzzmessenger.co
======
digital_ins
This is reeeeaaaalllyyyy cool. Perhaps you should be targeting this at the
college kids a whole lot more than the people on HN? (just a thought!)

Apart from this, could you elaborate a lil more on other use cases for a
messenger which can hold conversations on a temporary basis?

~~~
mjgroves
Dating for one. A lot of people I know give fake phone numbers out because
they're not too comfortable giving their phone number out randomly. As well as
people who use dating apps: tinder, match.com, bumble, etc. The next step for
a lot of these apps is to get out of their chat interface and to get real time
responses. But at this stage, you might not want anything besides a one time
hookup.

Selling things or more transactional things. You have to meet-up somewhere to
exchange the item. Having real time messaging would be helpful here.

Conferences themselves. Or hackathons. It's important to add everyone you meet
at the conference or hackathon on linkedin. But at a hackathon, for example,
you're going to be talking a lot to a small group of people. Real time
messaging might be super important there. And then afterwards only reach out
once in awhile.

And online mobile games. I play a lot of those clan based games. And their
native game chats are usually awful, clunky, slow, I lose messages. There's
also a good amount of those people I don't want to give my real info too but I
still want to chat off the game. The major case is if there's drama in the
game and I need to send a screenshot over for one reason or another. This has
happened to me a lot.

